# www-apps/389-dsgw howto[SOLVED]

## upengan78

Hello,

I am trying to configure 389-ds on Gentoo.  I got most of the stuff installed :

```
[I] app-admin/389-admin-console

     Available versions:  (1.1) ~1.1.7 (~)1.1.8

   {doc elibc_FreeBSD source}

     Installed versions:  1.1.8(1.1)(16:10:44 09/08/11)(-doc -elibc_FreeBSD -source)

     Homepage:            http://port389.org/

     Description:         389 Server Management Console (jar and help files)

* app-admin/389-console

     Available versions:  (1.1) ~1.1.6 ~1.1.7

   {elibc_FreeBSD}

     Homepage:            http://port389.org/

     Description:         A Java based console for remote management 389 server

[I] app-admin/389-ds-console

     Available versions:  (1.2) ~1.2.3-r1 (~)1.2.6

   {doc elibc_FreeBSD source}

     Installed versions:  1.2.6(1.2)(16:02:15 09/08/11)(-doc -elibc_FreeBSD -source)

     Homepage:            http://port389.org/

     Description:         Java based remote management console used for Managing 389-admin 389-ds

[I] dev-libs/389-adminutil

     Available versions:  (~)1.1.10 (~)1.1.13 (~)1.1.14 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.1.14(16:09:01 09/08/11)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://port389.org/

     Description:         389 adminutil

[I] net-nds/389-admin

     Available versions:  (~)1.1.16 (~)1.1.23 {debug ipv6 selinux}

     Installed versions:  1.1.23(09:08:05 09/09/11)(ipv6 -debug -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://port389.org/

     Description:         389 Directory Server (admin)

[I] net-nds/389-ds-base

     Available versions:  ~1.2.8.3 (~)1.2.9.6 {auto-dn-suffix autobind +bitwise debug +dna doc kerberos +ldapi +pam-passthru +presence selinux}

     Installed versions:  1.2.9.6(15:27:14 09/08/11)(bitwise dna ldapi pam-passthru presence -auto-dn-suffix -autobind -debug -doc -kerberos -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://port389.org/

     Description:         389 Directory Server (core librares and daemons )

[I] www-apps/389-dsgw

     Available versions:  ~1.1.5 ~1.1.6 (~)1.1.7 {+adminserver debug}

     Installed versions:  1.1.7(09:32:02 09/09/11)(adminserver -debug)

     Homepage:            http://port389.org/

     Description:         389 Directory Server Gateway Web Application

```

After running the perl script I see directory services started and I can even access 127.0.0.1:9830 and access Admin Express but that doesn't allow me edit. How should I edit the 389-ds configuration or in other words how is 389-dsgw supposed to be configured on Gentoo?

I see the documentation(http://directory.fedoraproject.org/wiki/DSGW#The_Directory_Server_Gateway) says dsgw can be accessed like below,

http://adminHost:adminPort/

http://adminHost:adminPort/dsgwcmd/lang?context=dsgw

But doesn't work in my gentoo, are there any steps to be taken after emerging www-apps/389-dsgw ?

Please let me know. Thanks in advance.Last edited by upengan78 on Tue Sep 13, 2011 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

RESOLVED using emerging 389-console. How did I miss this one and installed everything else. After emerging this package I can invoke 389-console and get the JAva based user interface and can login to see and edit the 389 configuration.

Thanks for looking.  :Very Happy: 

----------

